# Actiontec MI-424 Router - No out-of-home access?



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have a Verizon FIOS Actiontec MI-424 router with v.4.0.16 firmware. I followed the helpful DirecTV instructions at http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3875 to configure ports 8082 and 8083 on my GenieGo IP address. Seemingly no issues with the router setup (see screen shot of configuration display






).

But, running the new GenieGo software on my iPad, it Fails the "Test Out of Home Access", even the the "Configure GenieGo Ports" claims success. This is all while I'm connected to my home WiFi network via my Actiontec router.

Suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Litzdog, did you see my reply over at the DirecTV forums?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tried again to setup OOH access, this time using an updated Windows laptop PC client software instead of the iPad client. 

Seems to find my router just fine. I specify that it's an "Actiontec MI424WR Rev C Firmware", and it goes through the steps of "Setting up your router for Out of Home Access ....". It takes a few minutes. Then comes back with "! GenieGo Out of Home Access is not working". Of course, I had already manually opened up access to ports 8082 and 8083. I've also temporarily disabled all of my router's Firewall settings (it was set to "Medium Security"). No change. 

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tried one more thing ....

Deleted my manually entered open Port Forwarding ports and let the GenieGo PC client try to configure the router ports. But no help. Still says "Not working".


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you running your FiOS gateway in bridge mode and using another router?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Are you running your FiOS gateway in bridge mode and using another router?


No, it's my main wireless router.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am assuming you set up a static IP address for the GenieGo


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> I am assuming you set up a static IP address for the GenieGo


It's my understanding static IPs can't be setup on the GenieGo.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> It's my understanding static IPs can't be setup on the GenieGo.


I guessed I might have used the wrong term. More like reserving a DHCP address by MAC address, which pretty much makes it an static IP address


----------



## nevski (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the same router and am having no luck with out of home access for my GenieGo. Have you found a solution? Or have any suggestions to try?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

nevski said:


> I have the same router and am having no luck with out of home access for my GenieGo. Have you found a solution? Or have any suggestions to try?


Not yet. Still working on it, though. Are you having the same problem as my Actiontec? Have you forwarded 8082 & 8083 manually? What revision of Actiontec MI-424 firmware do you have?


----------



## nevski (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes I am having the same problem as you. I can not use out of home access on my Actiontec M1424WR Rev. D Firmware Version 4.0.16.1.56.0.10.14.4 router. Yes I have forwarded ports 8082 & 8083 manually. I can see all of the DVR's contents in my home network but not when I am out of my home network. I tried rebooting DVR's, computer, GenieGO, and router to no avail. Set the GenieGO's IP to static, but no luck. If you come across a fix please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

nevski said:


> Yes I am having the same problem as you. I can not use out of home access on my Actiontec M1424WR Rev. D Firmware Version 4.0.16.1.56.0.10.14.4 router. Yes I have forwarded ports 8082 & 8083 manually. I can see all of the DVR's contents in my home network but not when I am out of my home network. I tried rebooting DVR's, computer, GenieGO, and router to no avail. Set the GenieGO's IP to static, but no luck. If you come across a fix please let me know. Thanks.


Will do. Guess it's not unique to "Rev C" firmware like mine. Which GenieGo client software are you using (PC, iPad?). What happens when the GenieGo software tries to configure your router automatically? Mine goes through the motions but comes back with the out-of-home test failed.


----------



## nevski (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a PC, iPad, and iPhone 5. Yeah when I use the GenieGO software to configure the exact router out of the drop down list it still comes back out of home access test failed. Even when I do the diagnostic connectivity test all 6 pass. I believe it is something in the router. I tried reducing the security in the firewall. Changing IP address. Still no luck.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe related to this, I can't OOH stream from a nearby hospital's "guest" wifi connection, even though a speed test shows >10Mbps of download capability. Turns out the hospital's wireless is being provisioned by Verizon Business Services.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

How well or transparent does the Actiontec MI-424 do bridging, so you can maybe try another router in case the Actiontec finally just refuses allow the GenieGo OOH streaming?

Don't know too much about FiOS stuff, but AIUI you need the Actiontec's MoCA networking capability in the mix at least in a secondary capacity as a bridge, particularly if you have FiOS TV to allow the coax MoCA based DVRs and STBs to connect to the router and internet.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> How well or transparent does the Actiontec MI-424 do bridging, so you can maybe try another router in case the Actiontec finally just refuses allow the GenieGo OOH streaming?
> 
> Don't know too much about FiOS stuff, but AIUI you need the Actiontec's MoCA networking capability in the mix at least in a secondary capacity as a bridge, particularly if you have FiOS TV to allow the coax MoCA based DVRs and STBs to connect to the router and internet.


I'm not sure how easy it is to bridge a different router to the Actiontec FIOS modem. I would certainly prefer to not go down that path. And no, I don't have FIOS TV.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> I'm not sure how easy it is to bridge a different router to the Actiontec FIOS modem. I would certainly prefer to not go down that path. And no, I don't have FIOS TV.


OK;

But since you don't have FiOS TV and if the Actiontec continues not to cooperate. I'm curious, how inconvenient would it be for your FiOS install to just ditch the Actiontec and go ethernet to the ONT then use another router?

Then if you ever want to add FiOS TV you can bring back the Actiontec in a secondary router capacity as illustrated in this from the FiOS FAQ at dslreports.com










I know perhaps a lot to ask just for the sake of the GenieGo's OOH feature, but what about it anyway?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I had FiOS internet I called them up because I wanted the gateway that supported the wireless 802.11n protocol and they could not provide one, so after MANY, MANY phone calls I got them to switch my ONT to ethernet to my Apple Extreme router. It was not easy to have this switched as this was not "supported" 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## nevski (Jan 30, 2009)

_I figured it out and successfully got my GenieGO to work outside of my home network with my Actiontec MI424WR router!!!!!!!! Here is how I did it:_

_Select firewall settings (top bar menu selection)-->"Do You Want to Proceed? (Select Yes)" --> Port Forwarding (left side navigation)

Under the "Create new port forwarding rule" dropdown, select the ip address (and/or hostname) of the GenieGO

Under the "Application to Forward..." dropdown, select "Custom Port"

HERE'S THE TRICK with this Actiontec router:

You must leave the Source Ports dropdown set to "Any" and ONLY change the Destination Ports dropdown to "Specify". This is where you enter the TCP of 8082 & 8083 or whatever ports your GenieGO says under the system info.

Click on "Apply" to apply this change_


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

nevski said:


> _I figured it out and successfully got my GenieGO to work outside of my home network with my Actiontec MI424WR router!!!!!!!! Here is how I did it:_
> 
> _Select firewall settings (top bar menu selection)-->"Do You Want to Proceed? (Select Yes)" --> Port Forwarding (left side navigation)
> 
> ...


You are a genius! Yes, it passed the test! Now I need to try it from outside my home tomorrow. Thank you!

I left both TCP and UDP enabled just to be safe. Hope that doesn't matter.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> You are a genius! Yes, it passed the test! Now I need to try it from outside my home tomorrow. Thank you!
> 
> I left both TCP and UDP enabled just to be safe. Hope that doesn't matter.


It won't affect performance, but you don't need to open up any UDP ports.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There are a few standard programs that you can specify the source port. . . Telnet / 23, SSH / 22, RDP / 3389 but don't specify it unless you know for sure.

Some routers use 'ANY', some use 0 or 0.0.0.0 or blank for the source port.

You can confirm that by running the Genie PC client, stream a program and enter NETSTAT in a dos window.

TCP 192.168.10.112:*52477* 192.168.10.87:*8082* TIME_WAIT

TCP 192.168.10.112:*52491* 192.168.10.87:*8083* ESTABLISHED


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I just wanted to stop by and thank litzdog and nevski for their efforts on this. I found this thread a few weeks ago and saved nevski's instructions. When I got my GenieGo, last week, I followed the instructions and OOH works perfectly for me.

I love this place.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I just wanted to stop by and thank litzdog and nevski for their efforts on this. I found this thread a few weeks ago and saved nevski's instructions. When I got my GenieGo, last week, I followed the instructions and OOH works perfectly for me.
> 
> I love this place.


Glad your GenieGo is up and running.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bill Broderick said:


> I just wanted to stop by and thank litzdog and nevski for their efforts on this. I found this thread a few weeks ago and saved nevski's instructions. When I got my GenieGo, last week, I followed the instructions and OOH works perfectly for me.
> 
> I love this place.


You're very welcome!


----------



## melihall (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the same router and have done the port forwarding and I still can't get the OOH access to work. I keep getting a message saying the HDDVR is busy and cannot stream right now, then GenieGO/131. Any suggestions??


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

melihall said:


> I have the same router and have done the port forwarding and I still can't get the OOH access to work. I keep getting a message saying the HDDVR is busy and cannot stream right now, then GenieGO/131. Any suggestions??


Does it stream in-house from that dvr? You might try a 30 second reset on GG and a menu reset on the DVR.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

melihall said:


> I have the same router and have done the port forwarding and I still can't get the OOH access to work. I keep getting a message saying the HDDVR is busy and cannot stream right now, then GenieGO/131. Any suggestions??


After you go to the DirecTV app, go to the Settings and see if Out of Home Access has been enabled. If so, then the router is setup properly. I don't believe that this is what is causing the busy DVR message.


----------



## herbc0704 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have the same router and the same problems and error message "GenieGo /131".

Streaming works in house. OOH access test says router is setup for GenieGo Out of Home access. But does not work out of home.


----------



## melihall (Apr 17, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> Does it stream in-house from that dvr? You might try a 30 second reset on GG and a menu reset on the DVR.


It streams everything from the house just fine. Its only when I am not connected to my home WIFI that it won't work. I had a hard time getting the genie go to even work. Had to set up port forwarding etc. So frustrating and directv is no help.


----------



## melihall (Apr 17, 2014)

Bill Broderick said:


> After you go to the DirecTV app, go to the Settings and see if Out of Home Access has been enabled. If so, then the router is setup properly. I don't believe that this is what is causing the busy DVR message.


OOH access is saying that its enabled. All of my shows come up in the genie but they just won't play.


----------



## herbc0704 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just thinking out load, but could this have to do with hddvr's going into energy save mode and internally turning off. I am at work and the genie go app on my iphone and ipad see the record shows but can't play. A show that just finished recording can be seen. error 131 says that the HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Just a thought.


----------



## herbc0704 (Apr 18, 2014)

Out of the blue I click Genie go on my ipad and it works. WTF. two hours ago I got GenieGO/131. I am sure DirectTv will screw it up.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

I wish I had seen this earlier!

I spent hours with the wizard & manually configuring, DTV live chat and DTV Tech Support both told me to contact Veriozn FiOS Support or Actiontec Support.

Chaning to "Any" solved my problem *instantly*!

Thank you!


----------

